
Riseup.net's Warrant Canary has not been renewed – they are likely compromised - canarywatch
Canary should have been updated four days ago: 
https:&#x2F;&#x2F;riseup.net&#x2F;en&#x2F;canary<p>Suspicious Tweet last from them:<p>&quot;listen to the hummingbird, whose wings you cannot see, listen to the hummingbird, don&#x27;t listen to me.&quot;<p>https:&#x2F;&#x2F;twitter.com&#x2F;search?f=tweets&amp;vertical=default&amp;q=riseupnet&amp;src=typd
======
karoshi
let's take that this is not another time when a providers fails to update
their canary (which is one of the reasons eff's canary watch stopped working)

> As of August 16, 2016 [1], riseup has not received any National Security
> Letters or FISA court orders, and we have not been subject to any gag order
> by a FISA court, or any other similar court of any government.

This would mean riseup has indeed received a National Security Letter __OR
__FISA court order __OR __another similar request. As they can be under a gag
order they cannot speak about it. That this mean compromise? It can, but also
it 's not really tied.

If we take the word of riseup.net as valid, such as why they are not updating
their canary, you can take as valid their statement that they will kill riseup
in case of a possible compromise. But if you don't take that, well, you
shouldn't be trusting their canary on the first place.

And if they are really under a gag order they cannot talk, this is probably
moving on a lawyers level.

Now, they already have failed to update their canary on time. Let's keep
checking to see how this develops.

